# Windows Xp daemonu.exe error, help!



## tecnowraith (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in need or computer help with Windows XP  that I getting a daemonu.exe error every time i reboot my pc yet when I when "log off/on" it clears up. Anyone know this type of error how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2011)

From a quick check I did, it looks like its an issue with your graghics card (daemonu.exe is tied to nvidia).  So you might want to see if there's any fixes or updates you can install.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jul 7, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> From a quick check I did, it looks like its an issue with your graghics card (daemonu.exe is tied to nvidia).  So you might want to see if there's any fixes or updates you can install.




I have the updated drivers for my graphics card. I was not sure if was that or my networking driver.

Update: I reinstalled the driver and now the error is gone. Very odd.


----------

